# Cloud-Gaming - Fazit nach 6 Monaten mit Shadow



## mchenry (15. August 2021)

Ach vergesst es einfach ...


----------



## Batze (17. August 2021)

Hast du das mit einem Mod oder mit @ZAM abgeklärt, weil solche direkten Links zu eigenen Seiten werden hier als Werbung angesehen und sind so nicht erlaubt.


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2021)

Als Exempel

Wir lassen es mal ausnahmsweise stehen. Jedoch  auch wenn privat, scheint die Seite durch Banner einem kommerziellen Zweck zu dienen. Normalerweise ist das nur maximal als Link in der eigenen Signatur gestattet.

Wir möchten natürlich Content im Forum haben und die Diskussionen dadurch auch direkt hier zu haben, ohne dass extra auf Fremdseiten gegangen werden muss und auch verhindern, dass unser Forum als Link-Verteilungs-Portal missbraucht wird. Wobei alle externen Links mit nofollow versehen sind und damit von google ignoriert werden beim Besuch.


----------

